# Westmorland County



## riv74369 (May 2, 2014)

Found two about the size of a lime. Very fresh, and firm. Actually my first ever find. Hope to find more in the next few weeks


----------



## bktahoe516 (Oct 17, 2012)

How exciting!!! Starting to flush in SE Westmoreland, good luck and happy hunting!


----------

